
Show HN: Fooder – helping you keep track of lessons learned - debruinf
https://rocky-anchorage-36697.herokuapp.com
======
mohamedhayibor
I just tried it. I felt like a mouse bumping on walls to understand what it
does and how. Not to sound mean, but just to signal that a lot more work and
rethinking needs to be done, to make this intuitive to the user.

> "Create your own schemas for whatever topic you can imagine and start a
> continuous learning repository. In here you can add any number of entries
> and store your private notes to stay up-to-date with your learning moments."

I think this sounds too complicated. The average user might not know the terms
"schemas" or "repository". Also, this should be your bold text: Organized Note
taking app, not "Continuous learning" that's too broad.

Good luck with it.

~~~
debruinf
Thanks for trying and for your honest feedback! I find it quite hard to
translate something I find incredibly useful to something that might be useful
for others, and then make it intuitive to use. I'll have to work harder
improving that.

I added a clip to the homepage to show how I designed it to work, I hope that
helps a little.

------
debruinf
I made Fooder because I needed to keep track of things I learned when cooking
a recipe. Still quite early in the development, but hoping to get some
feedback. Not mobile friendly yet I'm afraid.

